# Liquid carbon dosing



## Anderwrw (20 Dec 2011)

Hi looking for some help and advice with liquid carbon dosing. I bought some last week from aqua essentials which says daily dose of 5ml for 250l tank I have a 180l tank so allowing for substrate and wood I would guesstimate on 150l water in tank therefore I should need 3ml of liquid carbon thing is the bottle warns not to overdose but I have read articles that say you can add more than the recommended dose to fight algae problems which is part of the reason I bought it. I have a medium stock of plants and quite a few fish please could someone help as I don't want to kill my fish but also want to rid my tank of algae and try and get my plants to grow a bit better thanks in advance to anyone who is willing to help me with this


----------



## si-man (20 Dec 2011)

I use 2ml in a 27L tank. 3 ml on yours wont even touch it.


----------



## ghostsword (20 Dec 2011)

For a 250l the use o liquid carbon will turn out to be too expensive.

I would lower the light duration, find the cause of algae then use easy carbo to spot dose on the most affected areas.

Why not look at pressurised bottles? Even the disposable 500grm dennerle will work out cheaper than easycarbo on something that large.


___________________________

I don't know what is the secret of success, but the secret of failure is trying to please the world!


----------



## Viv (20 Dec 2011)

I've been using 5ml on my 180 since February. Plants are growing well and fish are alive and happy so I don't think its too much.

Viv


----------



## foxfish (20 Dec 2011)

Hi Andrew, welcome to the forum   
I see you are using a Co2 system but you are also using 4 x T5 & you have some algae issues!

If you can post a FTS (full tank shot) it would help us see if there are any obvious problems with your set up but, most likely you have to much light for to little injected gas.

You are not going to see much effect from dosing 2ml of liquid carbon into your tank but you can apply directly on to the plants either by a syringe or even better if the plants are exposed durring a water change, you can then spray directly onto the nuisance algae


----------



## Anderwrw (22 Dec 2011)

thanks to every one for your help and thanks to foxfish for the welcome. ive upped the injection rate on the co2 now and taken both the 14k and actinic lamp out leaving just the two tropical lamps in, also ive used a syringe to apply the liquid carbon to the most affected plants to get rid of the algae which seems to be working, i`ll wait untill after christmas and get some fast growing plants which will hopfully out compete the algae for nutrients and prevent it coming back


----------



## foxfish (22 Dec 2011)

Thats sounds like some very good  moves - just keep up with signifacant & frequent water chages & things will improve.


----------



## Antipofish (22 Dec 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> For a 250l the use o liquid carbon will turn out to be too expensive.



Do you really think so ?  He is estimating 150L of water which means 3ml a day.  That works out to be 10p a day for the most expensive bottle of 250ML Easycarbo.  Get the bigger ones (someone was selling 1L for a tenner on here) and that means it would last 333 days at a cost of 3p a day.


----------



## justjason88 (24 Dec 2011)

I bought AE AquaCarbon about 2 weeks ago, i have a 125l and dosed 5ml a day for a week to boost plant growth, i now do 2.5ml (roughly) a day and the fish and plants are fine. I get a small amount of algae on the glass which isn't a major problem and wipe it off during WCs


----------



## Anderwrw (3 Jan 2012)

I've been dosing 5ml every other day now using a syringe to apply it directly to the worst affected plants I've also taken two of the lamps out and turned the co2 upto 2bps I'm not getting as much algae on the glass any more and what was on the plants does not appear to be spreading any further so with a bit of luck I should be over the worst of it thanks to everyone for the help


----------

